# Thoughts on this camera?



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Really need a good camera for the 2007 detailing season!

More of an advanced compact

Panasonic 'Leica' Lumix DMC-LX2

Review

I know I could have a DSLR for a few quid more but something really appeals to me about this camera


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

10.2 MP! Thats A Flippin Good Spec For The Money!!! Good Lens, Zoom Could Be Better.

For That Money, I'd Go For Something Like This S9500 Zoom. Its A Fuji, Can't Go Wrong, Its an SLR, but can also be used as a normalish camera, and has a much better zoom, and a better lens 

Best Bit, Its A Good Bit Cheaper, Could Even Go For Lesser Model The S5600fd, Which is a lot cheaper, still a very good camera :thumb:

Gaz


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Too bulky mate, and even with my limited knowledge I might just disagree on the lens


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Brazo said:


> ^^Too bulky mate, and even with my limited knowledge I might just disagree on the lens


Its not hard using an SLR, everyone makes it out to be but honestly its easy peasy! Depending on the lens you'll have a focus adjust, and a zoom adjust, focus usually at the front, zoom at the back, simply hold the body with your left hand, thumb and 1st two fingers on the adjustments on the lens, zoom and focus to desired length or aperture, then click the button half way, then all the way. Scroll through settings to find the right shutter speed, focus and aperture settings for what your shooting.

SLR's are easy, take my word for it 

Gaz


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers Gaz 

Thanks for the SLR tips, although my 16 years experience of using them should serve me well


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Cheers Gaz
> 
> Thanks for the SLR tips, although my 16 years experience of using them should serve me well


:lol:  I'd go for johnny's 350d, BARGAIN! :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody else?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

mark looks a bit like the Samsung (nv10 )i got .... same level of megapixels .. i pretty pleased with mine ....)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The two iso400 tests show how both camera fair, I would say they are similer with the panasonic being sharper pics 1,2,4,5, and the samsung better on the 3rd, 6th and 7th pics

Samsung NV10................................Panasonic>>>


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yep, they are all real close ups, i have to say the pics i have taken with it look alright to the untrained eye


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice cam. I do like Lumix range especially the FZ50. If you're shooting higher ISOs then I would get a SLR.

For that price I would seriously consider a Johnny's cam for a little bit more. I have sampled the Canon 350D, 30D and Nikon D80 and the 350D isn't all that bulky for a SLR (smaller body than some prosumers). Super quick startup, easy to use, excellent PQ at low light environment and a great starter SLR. Obviously, upgrading the lens will take it to another PQ level.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Only thing I don't like with the luminix closeups is the reds and blues bleed a bit into each other, this doesn't happen with the samsung. I will pop up some slr sets in comparison


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This is the cannon 400 at iso 400 quite a step up!

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos400d/page26.asp


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Brazo.
The EOS 400D is an awesome camera, and for £480 with kit lens (see link below), is a steal.
Go for it, you won't regret it.
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/


----------

